

Before Peter Thiel, There Was Tycoon Robert Graham's Island Utopia–Grahamland - rshrsh
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-tycoon-who-planned-his-very-own-island-utopia-in-the-1970s

======
dang
Please don't rewrite the titles of stories you submit to HN, unless they are
misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

